# Hello



## redroadster (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello!Very excited to be the owner of red roadster 225 quattro. cream leather


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TTF. & You picked the right colour.. 8) 
H.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## redroadster (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, really enjoying it. Does anyone know of any local TT owner group meets in Teesside?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

We have one every first wedensday of the month at the a19 diner, you just missed one last night,. Keep an eye on the events section for the next one. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## redroadster (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, am looking forward to the next A19 meet!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------

